# EA Sports Cricket 2005....amazing graphics



## bharat_r (Apr 3, 2005)

EA Sports has released screen shots of it's next Cricket game,Cricket 2005 which is expected to be released in July of this year. 

The graphics look amazing-FIFA style,never before seen in cricket games.

The gameplay and bugs would be the concern.Their last release,Cricket 2004 had so many bugs.

Hope they fix the bugs now.

A few screen shots of the game:

SCG Stadium
*www.planetcricket.net/files/cricket20052.jpg

A bug again.Try to fing the bug!!!
*www.planetcricket.net/files/cricket20051.jpg

*www.planetcricket.net/files/cricket20053.jpg

*www.planetcricket.net/files/cricket20054.jpg

*www.planetcricket.net/files/cricket20055.jpg

*www.planetcricket.net/files/cricket20056.jpg


Cricket fans would surely enjoy it.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Apr 3, 2005)

Whoa! Seems like the upcoming Brian Lara Cricket has made EA pull its socks up and get a good cricket game on the shelves. If these screenies transalte into the actual game, BLC will have real togh competition on its hand!


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 3, 2005)

btw , how is it possible   , ICC can only give licence of making a crick game to one company for a year ,  *how is it possible that both codemasters and EA are using official crick teams and team member names* .  Licensing is the only reason that no publisher other than EA releases the official fifa and euro games (for every year they have to pay for licence) and for the same reason no other company can publish a WWE game other than THQ 


but if its true its a good news.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2005)

Yea, the graphics look much better now. It will all depend on the gameplay now. Let's see which ends up being better-BLC or Cricket 2005. I think that neither of the companies has exclusive licensing which is why both are coming out with games in the same year.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 3, 2005)

screenies look cool.. but then as indyian pointed gilly is playin for england.. and a red ball can b used in ODI but then the screenie is a night match!!


----------



## bharat_r (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi

Indyan

I used to visit crick2k2.tk


----------



## Tux (Apr 3, 2005)

They screwed up us always.
Hope not this time.
BC99 is far better than EAcri 04


----------



## geek_rohit (Apr 4, 2005)

The shots look cool. Hope the gameplay is as good. EA should bring some new features for its Cricket title, like they got first touch control for FIFA 2005. That could make the game better.


----------



## techno_funky (Apr 4, 2005)

whoa!!! the graphics are looking hot 
hope the end product is good 
especially the game play


----------



## BONZI (Apr 4, 2005)

I dont know why EA is concentrating only on graphic details.


----------



## bharat_r (Apr 4, 2005)

From the screenshots we can only konw about the graphics.How can be get to know about gameplay,commentary,etc from just pictures.
We should wait and watch.


----------



## Raghav Talwar (Apr 4, 2005)

*!!!*

AWESOME SCREENSHOTS!WILLBE ON THE LOOKOUT FOR THE GAME


----------



## sav_more (Apr 5, 2005)

just 1 thing 2 say 
ea sports and an AWSOME cricket game for me is::"THE BIGGEST JOKE OF THE CENTURY"(i like their fifa titles)


----------



## allindrome (Apr 5, 2005)

Don't believe what you see.Only the gameplay will decide the better game.


----------



## bharat_r (Apr 12, 2005)

The game has Australian domestic competitions:

*www.planetcricket.net/files/cricket2005n1.jpg


----------



## vysakh (Apr 12, 2005)

awesome graphics. really superb


----------



## NikhilVerma (Apr 12, 2005)

LOL ! Look at the crowd being clipped in the screenshot..
To the far right... That's an example of lack of commonsense...

The graphics haven't changed that much... Just the use of PS to make things glow and shadows...

And look at the trees... I don't think that they have changed the stadiums a bit...


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 12, 2005)

yes ur right nikhil.. ther is not much enhanced gfx.. but then the first few screenies had gud graphics...


----------



## NikhilVerma (Apr 12, 2005)

That's the usual marketing trick of Cricket by EA...

They provide really good looking screenshots first... But when U buy the game you get the truth...

Bugs , glitches and poor quality.... HB Studios sucks actually...


----------



## thegame_rulez (Apr 12, 2005)

look at the scoreboard..everything 0.. come on by now atleast the scoreboard should look realistic with up to date scores ..


----------



## devilhead_satish (Apr 12, 2005)

The gameplay experience has always been bad for me. Hope it is something better this time. However EA Cricket needs to develop a lot for it to achieve the realism of  the FIFA series.


----------



## bharat_r (Apr 12, 2005)

There are more screenshots at HB Studios *www.hb-studios.com/games.php
Also did u notice in the Australian domestic screenshot,white sight screens for ODIs with white ball.
A big bug!!


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 13, 2005)

just two words ....Below Average


waiting for BLC 2005


----------



## rajesh (Apr 13, 2005)

Uhh....

They have no idea about cricket.

I think even Allan Border's Cricket ( the old dos game ) is better in gameplay.


----------



## bharat_r (Apr 13, 2005)

EA claim that the developers have good cricket knowledge.

From an interview to Xbox World Australia :

*Can we start off by asking about the level of Cricket knowledge that the development team has. Are they all from Cricket playing countries and if so, it must be a very diverse group of people! Whereabouts do they all hail from?* 
We have people from across the globe working on our latest Cricket title. While we all now live in Canada, we have people from England, Australia, New Zealand, South Africa and India working on the game.


----------



## kinshuksunil (Apr 13, 2005)

*Lets see*

there are only four cricket games that I have enjoyed in my life:

Allan Border Cricket
Cricket 97
Brian Lara Cricket
International Cricket Captain.

Cricket 2004 was a piece of junk, money wasted. Lets hope this time the EA Guys are making the game, not just marketing it - like they do for their FIFA franchise...

The screenshots are awesome, could have been better (look at player faces and compare them with FIFA players)...I dont expect much from the gameplay though.

regards,
Kinshuk


----------



## thegame_rulez (Apr 13, 2005)

international cricket captain 2002 rocked of all the cricket games i have ever played..wonder why empire interactive discontinued it.


----------



## kinshuksunil (Apr 13, 2005)

*Agreed*

I totallu agree with you, buddy. I also miss ICCapt. very much


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 13, 2005)

do not compare the cricket game of ea to its fifa game , EA's budget alloted for the fifa games is many times more then the budget they have fot their cric game . so dont hope it to be good as the football game. the fifa games make more money for them then cricket.


----------



## kinshuksunil (Apr 14, 2005)

*No excuse*

How much funds they alocate to any series is the company's decision, but why shud their customers suffer? If they are making the investment, i believe they shud make something that is atleast worth their name.

regards,
kinshuk


----------



## abhishek_sharma (Apr 15, 2005)

*cricket 2005*

 can anyone tell me what kind of graphics card would the upcoming cricket 2005 game need to play???


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 15, 2005)

Try Searching a Bit......This topic is hot in discussion out here in this thread
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17760&start=0

next time pllzzz search and post appropriately  

Mods Plzzz Merge this post


----------



## Tux (Apr 16, 2005)

BLC 99 is far better than EA 2004. 
So both BL and EA launching the game at
same yr its goona be good comp.


----------



## lavan_joy (Apr 17, 2005)

I think BLC will won.
EA people always conecntrate on Graphic details not in game play


----------



## anubhav_har (Apr 25, 2005)

It'll be the best cricketing game till now... it will beat Brian Lara Cricket


----------



## anubhav_har (Apr 26, 2005)

Man what graphics... Does anyone know when is it releasing..


----------



## bharat_r (Apr 30, 2005)

Somewhere in July.


----------



## Scott Evo (May 1, 2005)

Given Up on Cricket Games 3 years ago, but this looks interesting.


----------



## Sourabh (Jun 25, 2005)

*EA SPORTS Cricket 2005*

*EA SPORTS™ Cricket 2005*

*EA SPORTS Cricket 2005 returns to the pitch*

*www.eaplay.com/images/boxshots/box_lrg_7172EAS_OZCricket05_PCG.jpg

Utilizing technology from blockbuster sports games such as FIFA, NBA & Rugby, EA SPORTS Cricket 2005 returns to the pitch. 

In addition to the international teams and bonus squads, you can now play with domestic teams and compete in England, Australia, New Zealand and South Africa. The all-new Twenty20 tournament will be fully licensed with season modes also on offer. 

Cricket will revolve around a TV style presentation including a full action replay mode, third umpire, animated ducks, TV style overlays, field position editor and much more. The field position editor will allow for auto or manual fielding. 

Over 35 dynamically lit stadiums will be modeled from all over the world, including Lords in England, Calcutta, Melbourne, Auckland, Cape Town, Barbados and Lahore...

*Demo:*
In the demo you play as England on 229/7 and require another 24 runs from 3 overs against Australia. The size of the demo is 284MB.

*Minimum System Requirements:*
700 MHz Intel Pentium III or equivalent
128 MB of RAM (256 MB for Windows 2000 and Windows XP)
DirectX 9.0c compatible 3D accelerated 32 MB video card or equivalent
331 MB free HDD space
32X Speed CD-ROM/DVD-ROM
DirectX 9.0c compatible sound card
Internet Explorer 6.0 or higher
MS-compatible mouse
Keyboard

*Required Operating Systems:*
Windows 98 SE, Windows ME, Windows 2000, or Windows XP
Note that Windows 95 and Windows NT 4.0 are not supported.
*
Required Software:*
DirectX 9.0c or higher

*Supported chipsets:*
ATI Radeon 7500 Series, ATI Radeon 8500, ATI Radeon 9000-9800 Series, ATI Radeon x300 / x600 / x700 / x800 Series, Intel i865, Intel 915, NVIDIA GeForce 2 (GTS, MX Series, nForce, Ultra), NVIDIA GeForce 4 (MX Series, nForce2, Ti Series), NVIDIA GeForce FX Series, NVIDIA 6 Series.
*
Recommended chipsets:*
ATI Radeon 8500 or higher
NVIDIA GeForce 3 or higher

DOWNLOAD

Source

9 days to go for official release :d


----------



## bharat_r (Jun 25, 2005)

The graphics & player models look great,the better than in all cricket games released so far.


----------



## Biplav (Jun 25, 2005)

hmm. 
let me download it today ; i will tell u how the game was 
and i hope its not as hopeless as the previous releases


----------



## Sourabh (Jun 26, 2005)

hmm lock this :d

_[digen:Since the thread contains the download link.Thread Merged]_


----------



## Chirag (Jun 26, 2005)

Cool Graphics i will surely buy this game


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 26, 2005)

screens luk cool....but cant say abt in game features as ea have always dissapointed with crick games...cross fingers....havnt seen bl2005.....but looking for it desperately...not available in my city...can ne1 tell me where can i download its demo or screenshots or anything like dat....
cheers.


----------



## bharat_r (Jun 26, 2005)

The game is already relesed in Mumbai before releasing anywhere in the world.

One guy has posted screenshots in another forum.


----------



## Sourabh (Jun 26, 2005)

released are u sure??

screenshots are of the demo or the full version?

post the link, hope no one wod mind if its some competitors forum


----------



## medigit (Jun 26, 2005)

how to play in the demo.i mean how there r 4 keys A S D W.how to use them and play forceful shot.plz help..


----------



## Delpiero (Jun 26, 2005)

Why can't EA change the commentators? They are both so boring. Can't they introduce somebody like Tony grieg or Bob willis. The graphics seems pretty good though.


----------



## nix (Jun 26, 2005)

*hi*

well i played the demo. the graphics with all details are a lot better than the previous games. but there is no major difference in the gameplay. only slight improvement in gameplay. so now all hopes pinned on bLc 2005.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 26, 2005)

we want siddhu as commentator


----------



## Delpiero (Jun 26, 2005)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> we want siddhu as commentator


ROFL LMAO. Atleast siddhu is better than Jim maxwell and Richie benaud.


----------



## mario_pant (Jun 26, 2005)

I hate Cricket Games on comp..! they make a joke outta the game... so cricket 2005 SOX!!


----------



## bharat_r (Jun 26, 2005)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> released are u sure??
> 
> screenshots are of the demo or the full version?
> 
> post the link, hope no one wod mind if its some competitors forum



Ok,I'll post screenshots.
It's from Cricket2005.org(planet cricket) forum.

BUT will it be guranteed that I wouldn't be banned.The mods are re very strict.They would ban me for advertising.
(bcos I'm a moderator at that forum)


----------



## bharat_r (Jun 26, 2005)

*screenshots*

ok,here they are.

If u find these offensive remove them & spare me.

I'm 100% sure that EA did not release any screenshots.Also the demo has only Eng vs Aus.

One guys has got the game from Mumbai...where the store has sold the game before the release date.(Isn't it an offence he did to EA)

Here are the screenshots:

*India vs Pakistan*

*img51.echo.cx/img51/4230/19ok.jpg

*img122.echo.cx/img122/3656/42sk.jpg

*img122.echo.cx/img122/8312/27oi.jpg

*County Cricket*

*img122.echo.cx/img122/7013/cric056wf.jpg

_
Note:_The demo has only England & Australia and EA have not released any screenshot.So he must have bought the game.


----------



## thegame_rulez (Jun 28, 2005)

i played the demo and i gotta say it was real Fun!
much better than cricket 2004.the replays look sleek and much better than cricket 2004 ..and so do the player models.
hope the full game and blic 2005 both will deliver.


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 28, 2005)

can ne1 plz tell me where do i get download for demo of both bl2005 and ea cricket 2005....thanx
cheers


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jul 1, 2005)

Cricket 2005 Demo

*largedownloads.ea.com/pub/demos/Cricket/EA_SPORTS_CRICKET2005_DEMO.exe 

283MB

Brian Lara Demo

Demo(No Commentary) - 311MB

Demo(Full Commentary) - 899MB


----------



## thegame_rulez (Jul 4, 2005)

demo was ok..better than cricket 2004.will get this game along with blic2005.but interestingly batting seems to be a lot tougher than bowling as seen myself and also heard from others..
neone hit a four with the normal frontfoot-backfoot button without the six hit button?
i doubt.


----------



## kamiimmi (Nov 19, 2008)

thanxxx


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 19, 2008)

kamiimmi said:


> thanxxx


You bumped a stupid and redundant 3 year old thread for this??????!??! 
Mods...close this thread


----------

